# Drake vs Nomak vs La Magra



## Artful Lurker (May 10, 2011)

The battle of the Blade villains!

Restrictions - No tools or weapons

Location - Blade vs Nomak


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 10, 2011)

Nomak is the weakest here.  Drake is Dracula so he's ancient and at his fully transformed state he'd take Nomak, Blade needed help and an arrow designed to hurt him. La Magra granted the best regen ability in the movies and Frost was hanging with blade just fine so overall La Magra could win by outlasting his opponents.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 11, 2011)

I think Drake could drink LA Magra dry if he could get a hold of him and Nomak is not a non factor the guy was literally wiping the flaw with Blade.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 11, 2011)

La Magra is an ancient vampire god, arguably older than Drake even. The insane regen which allows it to regen from being cut in half complete with blood regen makes it harder to down him heck he might be the fastest Blade villain seeing how he blitzed Blade in I. Drake in his transformed state seemed stronger than Nomak, his fight with Blade had them hitting the ground so hard it created a shockwave and this was before he transformed. May'be Nomak could beat base Drake but transformed not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 11, 2011)

No tools or weapons, huh?

La Magra displayed regeneration that basically isn't likely to be bypassed by either of the opponents beating him to death. Drake is stronger than either of them having gone toe-to-toe with an older, more experienced Blade and kicking his ass.

La Magra can probably win this via a war of attrition.

EDIT: Although a Transformed Drake basically shrugged off most of Blade's blows, so La Magra may win only by refusing to die....


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 11, 2011)

Okay Drake's got strength game on lock, but has he got skill?

Nomak dominated Blade because he is the grimiest brutal fighter goin, he's the type of guy to gouge your eyes out jusst after ripping your balls off!


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 13, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Okay Drake's got strength game on lock, but has he got skill?
> 
> Nomak dominated Blade because he is the grimiest brutal fighter goin, he's the type of guy to gouge your eyes out jusst after ripping your balls off!



Nomak dominated Blade whilst taking a whipping himself.

Transformed Drake curbstomped an older, more experienced Blade.


----------



## KJ Stewart (May 13, 2011)

La Magra wins.

That regen is impossible to get around for the 2 opponents he's facing here.

And if he goes all out, remember the blur speed he showed? He's far too fast for Nomak and Drake.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 14, 2011)

KJ Stewart said:


> La Magra wins.
> 
> That regen is impossible to get around for the 2 opponents he's facing here.
> 
> And if he goes all out, remember the blur speed he showed? He's far too fast for Nomak and Drake.



Decapitation may work on him.


----------

